
Show HN: Stencil – Simple code templating for Go - vendakka
https://www.laddoo.net/p/stencil
======
walle101
My question is: do we really need to complicate tools to replace a language
missing feature that someone keep telling we don't need? Does it really worth
it? I'm not against the author, his work is amazing! I'm just pointing out
that we are here, writing "language patches" that's shouldn't exists at all...

------
notheguyouthink
This is really really cool!

As an aside though, I feel like we need some protocol for on-save junk.
GoImports, GoFmt, Stencil, ... all are trying to implement a bunch of
functionality on save.

Is there a good way to handle this? Both GoImports and Stencil implement GoFmt
_(I believe)_ , what's a better way to do this?

~~~
artursapek
On-save should support unix-style pipe-lining. That's the time tested pattern.
I guess it depends on which editor you use.

~~~
chenglou
You mean piping into editors? I'm working on something related; most editors
don't handle cursor repositioning very well when you dumbly refresh the
content without going through editor-specific APIs.

